# PYPES Exhaust Install Before & After



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally installed the Pypes H-Box and Pypes Pype Bomb Axle Back Muffler Delete Kit. For now it's in the car with stock exhaust manifolds and stock mids.

Boy does it sound good. I'm really happy with the tone and characteristics.

The reason I went with the Pypes setup is it ticked all the boxes for me: 
- Budget - Didn't really care to spend $1,200+ on a full exhaust setup.
- Not concerned with hp gain: I don't have a max effort goal so reusing factory piping is fine
- I wanted a deeper muscle car sound
- Wanted a bolt-on setup - aka. no custom h/x pipe and no weld in mufflers at an exhaust shop
- Can be used with stock mani's / stock mids or LT's / aftermarket mids.. I wanted the option to install this setup before or after I install my headers and it will work either way.

2 day driving conclusion:
For the first time since in 6 years I can actually hear the car when I drive. It has a nice low rumble to it at idle and cruising speed. Bliping the gas and down shifting sounds much more racecar like and crisp. And has a much deeper - less raspy tone to it at WOT. The nice thing is it's not too loud to bother anybody just driving normal. But it absolutely screams from behind at WOT while not being too obtrusive in the cabin. It does have a small drone at about 75mph on the highway that can be solved by rolling the windows up and turning the radio on. Absolutely no drone under 65mph

I payed about $450 for the H-box and Muffler Delete Kit. This is honestly one of the biggest factors. Can't beat the sound you get for such a low price. I would recommend this setup for anyone with an 05-06 that want's a cheap exhaust alternative.

"But Muffler deletes sound like poo!"
And for anyone concerned about having a"Muffler Delete" on their car... The H-box _is_ a muffler. So by adding the H-box you can ditch the heavy stock mufflers for the pypes resonated tips. No need for 3 mufflers. And it doesn't have that horrible muffler delete sound. Lord knows we've all heard that fpfq who chopped his mufflers off and sounds like a roofing truck running on 7 with a fist size hole in the cat. This is nothing like that. 



Install was easy. Here's the parts:











Just remove the factory exhaust from the resonator back:










Use a Jigsaw to cut off the factory resonator. Cut it as close to box as possible. The Pypes H-Box will slip onto the end of the pipes.










Unbolt the factory mufflers. Here's a couple comparisons of the new Pypes Pype Bomb Resonated Tips




















Here's a comparison for fun. The new Pypes tip vs my buddy's stock 94 mustang gt exhaust tips lol:









Then just bolt the Pypes Muffler Delete tips in place using the included gaskets and hardware:

















Then Bolt the system back up in place using the new hardware, flange gasket, and clamps:









Took a while to get the fitment right. At first the driver side was way to close to the bumper and the passenger side had too much gap between the bumper and tip and was off center. Just keep all the bolts loose, bend the hangers where you need them tighten everything down.










Here's a sound clip. it's just a quick sample from my go-pro. I recorded better audio with a mic mounted on the rear bumper but I haven't had time to edit it. Will update this thread when I have it!


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

It sounds amazing, I recently had the pypes x box and pypes bomb installed a little while ago and it’s a screamer too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sure does! I love the way it sounds


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice post. You make it look easy.


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

Sounds good


----------

